# Squeaking while eating



## Melodioushogmom (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey, so my hedgie was a foster that I adopted and I just recently got a different kind of food for him. I looked it up and made sure it was on the "safe and good list". But now, I have often heard him squeaking while eating it and then acting like he is chewing even after his mouth is empty. Is this a negative reaction to the new food? He still eats all of it, but I've never heard him make those kind of squeaks before. Thanks!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Is he struggling to eat it? And the chewing after his mouth is empty sounds like the food is perhaps getting stuck somewhere like in the roof of his mouth and he is trying to clear it. One time I witnessed my boy half choking on his food and he was making squeaks at the same time trying to dislodge the food from the roof of his mouth. It was clear he was struggling / in pain, was a terrifying thing to see. Just watch out and make sure he can eat it ok. 

It could also be happy squeaks, just depends if he looks like he is struggling whilst he eats?


----------

